

The 100% Easy-2-Read Standard [2006] - joeyespo
http://informationarchitects.net/blog/100e2r/

======
simon
I love this classic advice. And now that I have to wear bi-focals, I _need_
this advice.

------
zrail
This is old advice but it's still really good. Just the other day I read this
and made some changes to my blog. I think it looks much better for it.

